# Mantua DCC 9 pin plug.



## Donnie 41 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am Donnie41, Ashdown, AR.
I have a Mantua Classic Logger Flywheel Drive (No Tender) 2-6-6-2 Articulated Locomotive That I purchased in 2008 and have let it sit in the box until now. I am converting my trains to DCC. I am using Bachman E-Z Command.The Locomotive in DCC Readywith a 9 pin plug. What decoders will work with my particular Locomotive.

Thanks for any information.

Donnie41


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For a strait plug in it's a Soundtraxx 85004.
Give me a shout and I'll beat anyones price on it!
You can also put in a sound decoder in it too!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

NIMT, Sean has a great reputation on this forum. He will not lead you wrong.


----------



## Donnie 41 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sean,
I am new at DCC(1st time) and I would also like to have sound. Give me a shout back and price these numbers and items to me.
Thanks
Donnie41


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

PM Sent!


----------

